# /var/db/ports path question



## terminalmage (Oct 15, 2013)

I noticed on a box where I had initially installed FreeBSD 9.0 (and  later upgraded to 9.1) that some of the directories in  /var/db/ports are in the format  /var/db/ports/category_portname, while others are just  /var/db/ports/portname.

I was just wondering if  anyone knew exactly when this changed. I'm working on ports support for  Salt and may end up needing to write my  own options files, and want to make sure I am writing to the correct  location.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2013)

The freebsd-ports mailing list will probably be a better place for answers to this type of question.  If you haven't already, check the Porter's Handbook also.


----------



## terminalmage (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

